# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 30, 2007)

*TODAY ON RO!* 

Hey everyone!

Well lets start off today wishing a *Lexi (Bratbunny)* a very Happy Birthday!

inkbouce:inkelepht:

*Also, members, please check your avatar is working. Since moving here we have found a rew fed x's in their place!*

Send some good vibes to Floppy *(Becknutt)*

He injured his toe last night, so get better!

Lets also send some vibes to Baby(*ghostbusterbunny*). He is in bloat ! 

And another Birthday to Olivia *(Binkies)* daughter!

:bunny18

Alright guys! If you see something you would like to add, please do!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 30, 2007)

* Happy Birthday Lexi~:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


*good vibes to those buns!~*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

Dallas Jinx Jones First Gotcha Day 

:bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!! We love you and the bunnies left you a lot of presents!!!* 

_:cry4:My little girl is growing up! One more year and she'll be a teenager!!!_

*Happy Birthday to Olivia as well (yesterday?) I love the little ratty!*

*Happy Gotcha day to Dallas *

*and I'm thinking of all the bunners who have injuries and illness. I hope you all feel much better soon!*


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy Birthdays, Lexi, Olivia and Dallas (OK, Gotcha day )

Hope all sick bunnies are soon on the road to recovery ray:

Jan


----------



## BratBunny (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Everyone! I can't wait until tonight because we are going to my fave restraunt: O'Charley's 

They have the best baked potato soup!:biggrin2:

Oh! and happy birthday Olivia!

urplepansy:Good vibes to the bunsurplepansy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Syl if you click tha calander you will see I have added somethings.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday* Lexi.

Anything potatosounds goodto me.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Just to add a few things *

It is also *PuterGeekGirl* and *mezeta's* birthday!

Happy Birthday, and I hope your having a great day!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *the bunnies left you a lot of presents!!!*


:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

Tony is making sure she has a TON of presents at the moment! all over the playroom!!! :?

The baked potato soup wasn't as good as usual but it's a cheesy soup with sliced baked potatoes in it. They top it with shredded cheese and bacon bits! YUM!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

*I wanted to add ---- Thanks for adding this! I know it was on the Calendar and it was just missed! We have only begun this daily journal and it's really a good thing from what we can tell - it's just we haven't perfected it LOL! So I hope you understand and accept our apologies for missing Dallas!!! *

*Anytime anyone can add something for someone (yourself or another member) please feel free to post on the news thread! *

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Dallas Jinx Jones First Gotcha Day
> 
> :bunnydance:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 1, 2007)

* HAPPY GOTCHA DAY DARLING DALLIS*

[align=center]:balloons:[/align]


----------

